# Ventilated Boxcar



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

This past January, Ridge Road Station had a nice sale on AMS flat cars. Even if I only used the trucks and couplers, I would be ahead of buying everything separately, so I couldn't pass up the price, even though I didn't need a flat car.

I decided to use it as a base to make a ventilated boxcar.

First, I removed what detail I could and then used my table saw to cut off the rest.











I bought some scribed siding from Ozark and cut it to shape. I added some vents using styrene angles and some steel rod. Other details were made from styrene. My scrap box yielded some grab irons.










I decided to model my roof based on a Hutchins All Steel Roof. I got some details from the 1924 Car Builders Cyclopedia. I started with some 1/8" thick styrene and added some details.









I cut some thin plywood for the doors. These were scribed and framed with styrene angle pieces.










I fashioned some door hangars out of styrene.










I got some dry transfers from Mike Oates and applied them today. There's still a few things left to do, but I'm quite pleased with it so far.


----------



## kfrankl3 (Feb 27, 2008)

Wow, fantastic model, but what would a ventilated boxcar be used for? Produce?


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

but what would a ventilated boxcar be used for? Produce?
Exactly. The forerunner of the reefer.  

Terrific job Bruce! Looks great!


----------



## 78ths (Mar 22, 2009)

Beautiful job on the boxcar - what a great modification to make a different piece of rolling stock.


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Bruce,

Great looking car, are you bringing it along to the ECLSTS?? That's a neat way of using up the buckeld flat cars.

Chuck


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Great job Bruce, I've been watching your build over on the other channel. Your talents abound. Looking forward to seeing you at the ECLSTS.

Doc


----------



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

Bruce


A great looking car ... even if the J&B dont roster cars like that for the produce building you built!


Regards ... Doug


----------



## Mike O (Jan 2, 2008)

Bruce, 

The Chesapeake Western is proud to have this car in their roster. Your workmanship really makes the dry transfers look good. 

Mike


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks!

I finally got the last fiddly bits done.

Here's the official photo.









The other side, with the door slid open. 









An end, showing the brass straps holding the roofwalk.









It's hard to really see the inside through the bars, but it's nice to know there's a detailed interior.









I really liked working with those dry transfers over the wooden car...

I plan to have this at the ECLSTS - probably back in the alcove with Ric's Timesaver.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

That looks great bruce--really nice proportions too. I'll be looking for it at York


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Bruce, 

That is a good looking vehicle - congratulations on it - a worthy addition to your stock - was it built as a vehicle for the Produce building?


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Great idea and great execution Bruce. Fine work!!


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

How did you do the boxes inside the car?

That is really a nice tuoch.

John


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

John,
Ozark Miniatures has some free downloads for printing crates. Apples, oranges, and lemons. Some of them are reversed for some reason, but they still look OK.

I printed these on some card stock and then wrapped them around some wood forms I had cut out. I like FREE!


----------

